# Help! My Kindle is Frozen!



## Leslie

When your Kindle freezes up, it's natural to have a moment of panic. I mean...what's going on? My advice...take a deep breath and relax. It is likely fixable.

You should try a soft reset or a hard reset: 

The soft reset is to press the Alt-Shift-R keys at the same time.

For a hard reset, take the cover off the back and insert a paperclip in the little hole. Hold for 10 seconds.

You may need to try again with the Kindle plugged into the charger.

Kindles freeze for a variety of reasons. Most common seem to be: 1) letting the charge run too far down; and 2) pressing too many keys too rapidly, causing the Kindle to become "confused."

Other reasons that folks have noticed for freezing?

Leslie


----------



## Teninx

I'm pretty sure that one cause of Kindle 'freeze' is an overloaded memory, similar to a computer running out of RAM. The few freezes that I've experianced have come when the Kindle was trying to load up graphic-rich webpages. (Shopping pages, Leslie....not the graphics you're thinking of).


----------



## Leslie

Hahaha, okay, Teninx! I believe you.  

Seriously, I have heard about Kindle freezes when people are using the browser beyond the Kindle's capabilities.

Leslie


----------



## Mike

Actually, my experience with the kindle freezing is that it seems to happen after I have not turned it off for two or three weeks. I don't use whispernet (can't get it in my house), and I charge it ever night when I go to bed. 

It also seems to happen after I have downloaded several books all at once, i.e. when it is, or has been, indexing books.

The two above are probably connected as I put in several books every few weeks.

My guess is that there is a small memory leak that fills up memory eventually until it freezes.

Mike


----------



## RovingSoul

My Kindle froze when my brother got ahold of it. He clicked something, it wasn't fast enough for him, and he got frustrated and clicked a whole slew of other things. The poor Kindle was so confused it just froze up completely. It was fine after a simple restart though.


----------



## Teninx

Kat, you're now the first Kindle owner to have purchased the entire Amazon ebook catalog. Hope your brother is good for it!


----------



## Guest

Mine froze on me this morning while transferring a book from Kindle memory to my SD card. Messed it all up. Had to delete the book and re-download it. I've also had it freeze while simply changing pages.

There doesn't seem to be any one reason why it freezes, so I'm thinking that the freeze function is on some kind of a timer and when the clock goes down the Kindle goes poof.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My opinion on freezing is that Kindle's brain gets full.  I haven't had the problem as long as I remember to do a soft re-set every few days.  Usually I am prompted to because my newspaper isn't there in the morning.  I do a soft re-set and it downloads the paper.  Other than that I never turn the thing off. . . if I'm not reading it's sleeping.

Ann


----------



## RovingSoul

Teninx said:


> Kat, you're now the first Kindle owner to have purchased the entire Amazon ebook catalog. Hope your brother is good for it!


Not so much... He just spent every dime he had on a zombies in space game.


----------



## Tbarney

Thanks for this post, it is how I found your Board a couple of weeks ago.  I am just now coming back to look around.  My Kindle froze right after I charged it.  I tried the hard reset with a paper clip to the hole in the back and it did not work.  I tried the soft reset, alt-shift-r, and it did not work either.  Then I plugged it back into the charger and the soft reset worked.  YEAHHH!!!!!


----------



## stevene9

Teninx said:


> Kat, you're now the first Kindle owner to have purchased the entire Amazon ebook catalog. Hope your brother is good for it!


Kat let me know how you like that $6000 Nuclear book. Is it a fast read? 
http://www.amazon.com/Nuclear-Energy/dp/B001C2TPWO/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I31NLQFURFA6HP&colid=1S9XKDE4KFB4W


----------



## drenee

I'm bumping this thread up.  

My K1 would not go to the Home page when I tried to take it off of screensaver yesterday.  My indicator would go round and round, but not actually go to the Home page.  I turned it off and tried a couple more times, and nothing.  I could not remember how to do a soft reset, and of course I was nowhere near a computer at the time to look it up here.   I ended up doing a hard reset and now all is fine.  

I'm going to place the Alt-Shift-R code on a piece of paper and slip into each of my covers for next time that happens.

deb


----------



## hillo37

ok so i've tried everything from soft resets to hard resets and taking the battery out and recharging it for 3 days BUT IT STILL REFUSES TO TURN ON FOR ME!!!!!

I know why it turned off but not how to turn it back on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pidgeon92

How are you resetting it if it does not turn on?

Is it a K1 or K2?

How did you turn it off?

Have you called Customer Service?


----------



## hillo37

it's the K1 and i used to "ALT/SHIFT/R" thing 

i didn't know there was a customer service # that i could call
do you know the #?


----------



## pidgeon92

Have you tried resetting by using the pinhole reset under the back cover? The Kindle should be plugged in when you do this.

1-866-321-8851, 6a-10p PST, 7 days a week.

More info re: Customer Service is in this FAQ post.


----------



## hillo37

AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you are AMAZING!!!!!!!

NO JOKE I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! AS IN L.O.V.E  

lol jkjk but really thank you so much your hard reset thing did it! thank you!!!!


----------



## jheydt

My wife has a KK and lately she has been getting freezes with some regularity.  She was not doing anything but reading when this happened, normally after she tried to get out of the screensaver.  We used the reset hole on the back of the Kindle and this fixed it.  However, we never had it plugged in at the time.  

Another question.  I have a K2 and there is no reset hole.  I haven't had a freeze yet but was wondering how would you reset a K2?

John


----------



## LauraB

With the K2 you hold the slider switch (sleep switch) at the top for 5 seconds to turn off, or 20 seconds, sometimes it takes longer than that, to reset.  You'll know it has reset because the screen will start flashing, then you'll get the message saying it is restarting.  If you sleep it, you get screen saver. Turning it off give you a blank screen and no message it is restarting when you turn it back on (it just turns back on~if that makes sense).


----------



## lbernholz

Thank you all for this board and advice. I have a K1 that has frozen repeatedly - in the past hard resets have worked. This time - nothing. Customer service was not able to help. Amazon is offering to replace it for free. Just thought I'd let you all know and thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Gimpy04

pidgeon92 said:


> Have you tried resetting by using the pinhole reset under the back cover? *The Kindle should be plugged in when you do this. *
> 
> 1-866-321-8851, 6a-10p PST, 7 days a week.
> 
> More info re: Customer Service is in this FAQ post.


Sound advice. I would still recommend against pushing the pinhole reset button without calling Kindle Support first. Each conversation gets annotated to your account, and it's always good to have this sort of information stored.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gimpy04 said:


> Sound advice. I would still recommend against pushing the pinhole reset button without calling Kindle Support first. Each conversation gets annotated to your account, and it's always good to have this sort of information stored.


Really? I guess I don't understand why that would matter. I mean, if I was having to do a hard reset everyday, I'd be on the phone in a flash. But I think I've done maybe 6 in the year I've had the K1. . . . And most of those were in the first 6 months. I have lately been trying to remember do do a soft reset once a month or so; It seems like that keeps the memory cleaned out and I've only needed one hard reset since January. But is that o.k. to do, or would it be not recommended either?

Not questioning your expertise, you understand. . . .just curious. I tend to like to know why things work. 

Thanks for answering questions for us here. . . it really helps! (Also I am relieved to observe that, so far, you haven't flatly contradicted anything we figured out for ourselves so "whew". . . I'd hate to find out we'd been spreading bad scoopage!)


----------



## hackeynut

The other thing to try, it happened to me at one point.  The hard reset didn't even work.  I pulled out the battery and just left it out overnight.  Then I went ahead and connected back in the morning and did a hard reset.

Worked like a charm.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's how to restart a frozen Kindle DX (I had such a panic moment last wek and called CS, who walked me through it). No more panic.

Hold the top on/off switch sliding it toe the left nd keep to the left, while counting to 80. Release it. Wait a minute - the DX will flash onece or twice (be patient). Then the screen will go black and then the main Kindle screen (the guy sitting under the tree) will apper and the start up thermomenter bar. Once that's completed, the main menu will come on, and your books will be rstored in batches over the next few minutes. If you have a gazillion like I do, it will take four minutes.

And that's it. No cardiac arrest.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## WinterBorn

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Here's how to restart a frozen Kindle DX (I had such a panic moment last wek and called CS, who walked me through it). No more panic.
> 
> Hold the top on/off switch sliding it toe the left nd keep to the left, while counting to 80. Release it. Wait a minute - the DX will flash onece or twice (be patient). Then the screen will go black and then the main Kindle screen (the guy sitting under the tree) will apper and the start up thermomenter bar. Once that's completed, the main menu will come on, and your books will be rstored in batches over the next few minutes. If you have a gazillion like I do, it will take four minutes.
> 
> And that's it. No cardiac arrest.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I think you mean to the right.

Interestingly, I did this when my Kindle DX froze, but nothing happened. Called CS and ended up doing it again (but not for quite that long) and it worked! There was a lag the second time before it flashed and rebooted, but it _did_ flash and reboot, which it hadn't done the first time. So I guess I would add to try this more than once if it doesn't work on the first attempt.

Thanks for posting this. It gave me hope enough so I didn't give up when it didn't work the first time.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well, I have trouble doing anything "right"   One thing I forgot in the directions. You MUST have the Kindle unplugged from the charger. If you have it plugged in, the Kindle goes "duh - I'm a flower pot."

You're Welcome
Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Well, I have trouble doing anything "right"  One thing I forgot in the directions. You MUST have the Kindle unplugged from the charger. If you have it plugged in, the Kindle goes "duh - I'm a flower pot."
> 
> You're Welcome
> Ed Patterson


Flower pot? Really?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Well it depends if you have the text-to-speech switched on.    

Ed P


----------



## gglass99

My Kindle froze last night. I used the reset button on the back. Restarted fine, but the order of my last read books was out of whack. The book I am currently reading was on the last page. No big deal but strange. I have had my Kindle for 10 months and this was the first occurrence of a lock up. Jerry


----------



## intinst

gglass99 said:


> My Kindle froze last night. I used the reset button on the back. Restarted fine, but the order of my last read books was out of whack. The book I am currently reading was on the last page. No big deal but strange. I have had my Kindle for 10 months and this was the first occurrence of a lock up. Jerry


If you turn on Whispernet, The book list will most likely straighten itself out. Let us know if that helps!


----------



## gglass99

Yes that seemed to do the trick. Thanks for the tip - Jerry


----------



## intinst

Welcome, any time!


----------



## CMM

I'm so relieved! I live in Japan, my parents visited last month and brought me a Kindle 2, saving me from years of reading what's available instead of what I want. Last night, just before going to bed to read, I downloaded Ambrose Bierce's _The Devil's Dictionary_ from Gutenberg.org, and my Kindle froze. Oh my goodness. I love the thing and haven't even gotten around to registering it yet.

I'll probably try loading the dictionary again, but not until I recover from this first experience.

Thanks to everyone, especially Red, for the advice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congratulations on the Kindle, CMM, and welcome to KindleBoards!

Congratulations on your first post.  Hang out with us, someone here has an answer to any question you might have!  When you get a chance, head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Kindle is frozen.  I'm trying to do Alt, Shift R, but what is the Shift key?  The up arrow right beside the Alt?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that's the shift key!

Betsy


----------



## OliviaD

I am honored to be the 9000th view of this thread and I'm in tears because you're tip worked!!! My baby is back!!! I'm soooo happy!!!  Thank you, Leslie!! Thank you!!


----------



## frankinbahia

Most of the answers to this 'popular' question that you find on this site or with a Google search are for the Kindle-1, NOT the Kindle-2.  If you have a K2, this has worked for me to unfreeze it:
-Unplug the charger.
-Slide AND HOLD the slider switch until the screen starts flashing (about 10 seconds - maybe longer), then release it.  The Kindle will then go through it's 'reboot' sequence on its own, with everything like it was before the freeze.


----------



## aserene

Thank you all so much! My kindle froze this morning in the middle of my reading a book for class. I did panic and then I googled.
The slide and hold method seemed to work best for me!


----------



## julee

I have a kindle 2 that froze.  After reading the posts I tried the soft reset, nothing happened.  After a few tries I  moved on to the hard reset (sliding the on/off switch over and holding for a count of 40)  again, nothing happened.  I set the kindle down and started looking for the cs # I had seen listed and after about 20 seconds noticed my kindle was flashing.  A few seconds more and the home page showed up and it seems to be working fine now.  Thanks for the helps!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

The important part of the hard restart is to have th charger unplugged.

Ed Patterson


----------



## loca

aserene said:


> Thank you all so much! My kindle froze this morning in the middle of my reading a book for class. I did panic and then I googled.
> The slide and hold method seemed to work best for me!


Yea, mine froze two, and I went through this thread and brought it to life


----------



## dmsands

How do I take the back of of a DX to try the hard reset?


----------



## LauraB

dmsands said:


> How do I take the back of of a DX to try the hard reset?


(I answered you in the other thread you started a few seconds ago)
Here is a cut and paste of the answer I gave. I've owned a DX for a while and this has always worked. Hope it helps:
You don't remove the back on the DX to do a hard reset. To reset the Dx you slide the sleep button on the top and hold it in the slide position (for what seems like forever) but usually is 15-30 seconds. As you are holding it you will see the screen flash three times. Release the slide button during any of the flashes and it will hard restart. Sometimes if you release it before you see the flashes it will reset anyway, but you really do have to hold it at least 15-20 seconds or you'll have to do it again. Best of luck, and post if you have more questions.


----------



## trantrung78

I've just bought a K2, after transfer some book  from laptop and the frozen happened! I was so Panic. Unfortunately, I have read some posts in this room and tried!! My experience is "HOLD THE SLEEP BUTTON IN ABOUT 40 SECONDS" after that slide quickly again! Every think Will OK!


----------



## Toronto_LV

Mine will freeze randomly sometimes... it always happens when I've been on sleep mode, and I slide to wake the device up. 
When that happens, it eventually unfreezes, but only after the screen flashes a few times and I temporarily lose all my books. 

Is this common, or do I maybe have a faulty one?


----------



## marianneg

Toronto_LV said:


> Mine will freeze randomly sometimes... it always happens when I've been on sleep mode, and I slide to wake the device up.
> When that happens, it eventually unfreezes, but only after the screen flashes a few times and I temporarily lose all my books.
> 
> Is this common, or do I maybe have a faulty one?


Are you sure it was asleep (with a screensaver picture showing), or are you possibly turning it off instead? The behavior you described (flashing a few times and taking a moment to load all the books on the home page) is what I usually see turning my K2 on.


----------



## member566

K2, method that worked for hard re-boot is making sure the device is unplugged, slide and hold on/off button for 30-50 sec. Then take a moment to allow it to work. Be patient, at least another 20-30 sec. before other buttons are pushed.


----------



## JaneD

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Here's how to restart a frozen Kindle DX (I had such a panic moment last wek and called CS, who walked me through it). No more panic.
> 
> Hold the top on/off switch sliding it toe the left nd keep to the left, while counting to 80. Release it. Wait a minute - the DX will flash onece or twice (be patient). Then the screen will go black and then the main Kindle screen (the guy sitting under the tree) will apper and the start up thermomenter bar. Once that's completed, the main menu will come on, and your books will be rstored in batches over the next few minutes. If you have a gazillion like I do, it will take four minutes.
> 
> And that's it. No cardiac arrest.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thank you, Mr. Patterson, for posting this! My Kindle suddenly froze and I freaked out. Frantically searched this site, found your post, followed it, and phew! My DX is back to normal.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Your welcome. Mine has done ti serveral times (I have 1,285 items and sometimes it just freaks). But I simply remember the procedure and also to make sure it's not plugged in (if on he adapter this method will not work).

Ed Patterson


----------



## roperld

A system download automatically came to my DX a few days ago and it has not frozen since then. Before it was freezing several times a day.

Dave Roper


----------



## bbaloun

I received, what appears to be a software update judging by my screen.  However, the Kindle 2 locked up as it is downloading and now I can't reset it any way I try.  Any thoughts out there?  It doesn't appear to be responding at all to the reset with the on/off slide button.


----------



## pidgeon92

bbaloun said:


> I received, what appears to be a software update judging by my screen. However, the Kindle 2 locked up as it is downloading and now I can't reset it any way I try. Any thoughts out there? It doesn't appear to be responding at all to the reset with the on/off slide button.


Plug it in for a few hours. Then try resetting it again. If you have a hack installed on the Kindle, you will need to remove it prior to using the software update.


----------



## bbaloun

Thanks for the quick reply.    Have tried that all through this past week.  While it should have a full charge it doesn'[t respond to anything.


----------



## luvmy4brats

bbaloun said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Have tried that all through this past week. While it should have a full charge it doesn'[t respond to anything.


Can you hold the slider over for awhile? (sometimes it takes like 45-60 seconds)


----------



## bbaloun

Yes, I've held it for as long as 3-5 minutes, still no luck


----------



## pidgeon92

Next step is to call customer service.

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Sorry I'm late. When you do a reboot, be sure you have your Kindle unplugged from the charger. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## angelicGrace

*sighs* I've had my K3 less than 18 hrs and it frozen. I had only been on the browser twice (once myself and the dh once) and had only added a handful of books so far. I'm not impressed. I tried the alt+shift+R reset but that didn't work. 

I could power it down and it comes right back to the page I was on. This last time I held the slider for a good 2 min. Then it can back to the Kindle update screen. It appeared to be downloading something or at least the status bar is moving as if it was. When it came back up it was working properly. But yeah for a good 15 min. I was about to go out of my mind.


----------



## history_lover

angelicGrace said:


> *sighs* I've had my K3 less than 18 hrs and it frozen. I had only been on the browser twice (once myself and the dh once) and had only added a handful of books so far. I'm not impressed. I tried the alt+shift+R reset but that didn't work.


This topic is originally from 2 years ago, long before the the K3 came out so alt+shift+R was probably a function for an older Kindle model which does not apply to the K3. You might want to check out this thread instead: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34163.0.html (I don't know why it's not been moved to the Troubleshooting section).



> I could power it down and it comes right back to the page I was on. This last time I held the slider for a good 2 min. Then it can back to the Kindle update screen. It appeared to be downloading something or at least the status bar is moving as if it was. When it came back up it was working properly. But yeah for a good 15 min. I was about to go out of my mind.


I think you only need to hold the slider over for about 20 seconds. The last time mine frozen, holding the slider didn't work the first time but it did the second time so that might have been the case for you. If it doesn't work within 20 second the first time, I would stop and try again instead of holding it steady for 2+ mins.


----------



## angelicGrace

I tried holding the slider for a whole range of different times from a few seconds (which just got the standard power down and back up) to the full 2 minutes. I wouldn't have even tried holding it that long if another post on a similar forum from a Google search hadn't suggested it. I'm glad it did. Otherwise I might still be very upset. 

It was just a momentary glitch I realize, but one would hope it's not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Joyce

angelicGrace - same thing with me. The K3 froze three times last night (possibly a fourth - the first time I saw the "power bar" - for lack of knowing what it is really called, I didn't realize that it was "coming back" from probably a freeze...) Ended up calling CS - mostly because I'd set a password that had numbers in it. Worked okay 'til it was time to enter the number. Pressing "SYM" brought up the symbols and numbers, but the 5-way would not move the cursor to the numbers I needed - wouldn't move at all). Of course, when I got CS on the line, _then_ it worked. Sheesh. Talk about feeling dumb... But I disabled the password - for now. If I bring it back, I will not have a number or symbol in it.

Hopefully it was a momentary glitch and not a portent of things to come. Incidentally - it had just arrived yesterday, so this was after the initial charging of the battery.


----------



## chilady1

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Here's how to restart a frozen Kindle DX (I had such a panic moment last wek and called CS, who walked me through it). No more panic.
> 
> Hold the top on/off switch sliding it toe the left nd keep to the left, while counting to 80. Release it. Wait a minute - the DX will flash onece or twice (be patient). Then the screen will go black and then the main Kindle screen (the guy sitting under the tree) will apper and the start up thermomenter bar. Once that's completed, the main menu will come on, and your books will be rstored in batches over the next few minutes. If you have a gazillion like I do, it will take four minutes.
> 
> And that's it. No cardiac arrest.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


OH THANK YOU - this sooooo worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelicGrace

Mine has now frozen 8 times. I'm starting to get a little concerned by this. Today's worst episode, it didn't want to 'reboot'. I held the slider the full 80 count and released and got a black screen. Quick slide got no results. Held again for another 80. Got nothing. On the 3 long hold I finally got the main Kindle screen. I love it but if this is going to be a daily event...well lets just pray it isn't.


----------



## chilady1

angelicGrace said:


> Mine has now frozen 8 times. I'm starting to get a little concerned by this. Today's worst episode, it didn't want to 'reboot'. I held the slider the full 80 count and released and got a black screen. Quick slide got no results. Held again for another 80. Got nothing. On the 3 long hold I finally got the main Kindle screen. I love it but if this is going to be a daily event...well lets just pray it isn't.


You might want to call Cust Service on that - mine was simply hitting one to many keys and the Kindle couldn't deal with it and it got hosed up. Your issue sound much bigger and I have seen that some people have had so much freezing up that they have had to request a replacement. In all the time I had my Kindle 2, I think it froze a total of maybe 3 times, to me that was 3 times to many. If you have had consistent freezing (8 times to me is consistent) - personally I would be on the phone with Amazon discussing that issue. That seems a little out of the norm for me. Good Luck!


----------



## SophieD

roperld said:


> A system download automatically came to my DX a few days ago and it has not frozen since then. Before it was freezing several times a day.
> 
> Dave Roper


While mine was not freezing several times per day it did freeze once in a while but I also noticed that when I got my automatic download it has not frozen since.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

angelicGrace said:


> Mine has now frozen 8 times. I'm starting to get a little concerned by this. Today's worst episode, it didn't want to 'reboot'. I held the slider the full 80 count and released and got a black screen. Quick slide got no results. Held again for another 80. Got nothing. On the 3 long hold I finally got the main Kindle screen. I love it but if this is going to be a daily event...well lets just pray it isn't.


Very important to have the device unplugged when you hold the slider. Otherwise a reboot will not work.

The DX will index your newly download books continuously while or each time wifi is on if you have books from a K1 or K2. This draws down the battery and will freeze the device. However, once the indexing (indicing) is complete, the battery will hold a full charge and the freezing symptom disappears.

Ed Patterson


----------



## noname

How do you know which version of Kindle you have?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the software update page at Amazon. . . click the type of device and you'll see information to determine which version you have based on the serial number. . . .

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k2land_rec_update?nodeId=200324680


----------



## heidisatwork

I've had my Kindle for just over a month and the past 3 weeks it has continually frozen. Sometimes when just turning a page, sometimes it wont wake from sleep.
Called customer service ...the first time, he did something that completely reset it, the second time they had me update the software version and the last time (today) they offered to replace it. Free shipping both ways, one day mail, absolutely no hassle. He was very nice, polite and ready to help. Thanks Amazon.

I love my kindle and cant believe I have made it thru this much of my life without one...although, I really want the Pink Kindle!!


----------



## Taylorminty

Leslie said:


> You should try a soft reset or a hard reset:
> 
> The soft reset is to press the Alt-Shift-R keys at the same time.
> 
> For a hard reset, take the cover off the back and insert a paperclip in the little hole. Hold for 10 seconds.


Thank you =]
I tried the soft reset, and it worked! How do you take the cover off, though?


----------



## pidgeon92

Taylorminty said:


> Thank you =]
> I tried the soft reset, and it worked! How do you take the cover off, though?


The cover was removed for the original Kindle only. If you have a Kindle 2 or Kindle 3, just hold the slider switch for 15-40 seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## eserafino

If you return a kindle that freezes after you have had it for at least 30 days they will send you a replacement overnight.  The replacement will be a kindle returned to them by someone else.  The only way that the excellent customer service people can arrange to get you a new unused kindle is to charge your credit card again and credit the card when you return the defective unit.  Since most people won't get this far into the discussion with the CSR they will take the quick offer for a "new" unit overnight.  It seems like great customer service but they are just recycling kindles that freeze up and creating the mass of horror stories below.  It is apparent that whatever refurbishment is being done to the defective units is not effective.  Based on experience just downloading a later operating  system will not fix the problem either.  So do yourself a favor and take the refund and get a truly new unit shipped to you.  Or take the credit and switch to another e-book provider.


----------



## angelicGrace

Mine has stopped freezing up but has started rebooting itself now. It's the strangest thing ever. It move from one issue to the next. Every time it reboots, it loses the farthest read record on whatever I've read. It's getting old. I don't have the money to do the refund/exchange but that makes the most sense to me if that's what's going to be required to get one that hasn't be refurbished in some way.


----------



## pidgeon92

angelicGrace said:


> Mine has stopped freezing up but has started rebooting itself now. It's the strangest thing ever. It move from one issue to the next. Every time it reboots, it loses the farthest read record on whatever I've read. It's getting old. I don't have the money to do the refund/exchange but that makes the most sense to me if that's what's going to be required to get one that hasn't be refurbished in some way.


Are you using a cover with hinges? If so, remove it and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## JenniferErickson

Actually, my Kindle may have frozen to death, in the cold, while I left in in the car to go skiing.  I know, I know.  If it were a child, I'd be arrested.  Nevertheless, I will try to do a restart tonight and hope for a Christmas Kindle miracle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't try to start it until it's well up to room temperature. . ..and be careful about condensation. . . . that can form when a really cold thing is brought into a warmer/moister environment.  Might be as much of a problem as the cold.  So I'd let it gradually warm up. . .then leave it another day or two -- maybe in an container with some rice -- so you're sure it's completely dry.  Then cross your fingers.   

Good Luck!


----------



## JenniferErickson

So far, no luck.  The screen looks like an Etch-a-sketch, except for the very bottom, which shows a sliver of whatever page I turn it to.
Thank you for your support in this difficult time.


----------



## pidgeon92

JenniferErickson said:


> So far, no luck. The screen looks like an Etch-a-sketch, except for the very bottom, which shows a sliver of whatever page I turn it to.


Your screen is broken.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think pidgeon is right. . . . .your best move is to contact Kindle customer service, be completely up front and above board about what happened and ask what they can do.  It doesn't hurt to make sure they hear the sadness and disappointment in your voice.  At worst, they'll say there's nothing they can do because it was due to your actions and not a fault of the device. . .but at least you'd be no worse off than you are now.  And they might offer a discount or reduced price on a replacement.  OR they might just offer to replace it straight up, no charge.  Amazon is VERY interested in keeping Kindle customers happy so they go above and beyond with their support.  

It's certainly worth a try!  Good Luck.


----------



## JenniferErickson

I submitted an online request for them to call me.  They called me as soon as I hit "Enter", and are sending me a new Kindle this week.  No hassles.  They were super-helpful and friendly.  Wow, what a relief!  I was putting it off because I hate talking on the telephone, but I didn't even have time sip my nerve-calming tequila before it was all taken care of!
Yay!


----------



## skbryan

I have a new kindle DX3 and it freezes at the end of every book.  It will not return to the home page.  The little "busy" indicator is going in circles, but it never goes back to the home page.  Is there a way to reload the operating system of the Kindle?  I have to do a reset to get it back to normal.  This is a pain.


----------



## intinst

Contact Kindle customer service


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree:  www.amazon.com/kindlesupport


----------



## intinst

I have 43 collections and 800 books on my K3. It has frozen 3 times in the 18 months I have used it. Don't think it is that big a problem.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

That doesn;t sound like a normal memory reset issue. I agree contact support, especially f it's a new Kindle. I have 1453 items all in collections with only 743 kb memory remaining in my DX. It will freeze on ocassion and sometimes reset itself, but it's infrequent and predictable.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Morf

This is a very old thread, let's not resurrect it to resolve problems raised a year ago!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Morf said:


> This is a very old thread, let's not resurrect it to resolve problems raised a year ago!


It's alive.


----------



## PolkCo

I have an Amazon Kindle, It it froze. I tried the soft reset. But it didnt work. Please Help??


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Make sure you have the unit nplugged when you hold the switch - and hold it and count to twenty before releasing it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------

